# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  مركز LG Software Upgrade Center لم يفي بوعده بجلب التحديثات لهواتف LG بسرعة

## mohamed73

العيب الوحيد في نظام الأندرويد بالمقارنة مع نظام iOS من آبل هو التجزء  الكبير، فمستخدمي أجهزة الأندرويد عادة ما ينتظرون لفترة طويلة جدًا قبل  الحصول على تحديثات الأندرويد الرئيسية الجديدة بإستثناء ملاك هواتف Google  Pixel من شركة جوجل التي تحصل على تحديثات الأندرويد الرئيسية قبل الجميع.  لإصلاح هذه المشكلة من أجل عملائها، قامت شركة LG بإنشاء مركز جديد يدعى  LG Software Upgrade Center قبل عام تقريبًا من أجل جلب التحديثات الرئيسية  إلى هواتفها الذكية في أقرب وقت ممكن، ولكن إتضح أن هذا المركز لم يكن  قادرًا على الوفاء بوعوده. عندما أعلنت شركة LG عن فتحها لمركز ” LG Software Upgrade Center “،  قالت الشركة أن هذا سيكون أول مرفق من نوعه في هذا القطاع نظرًا إلى أنه  سيهدف إلى تزويد العملاء في جميع أنحاء العالم بنظام التشغيل والتحسينات  بشكل أسرع وفي الوقت المحدد “. وكما أوضح موقع ComputerWorld، فالتحدث الأول الذي أشرف عليه هذا المركز  هو تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الذي تم إصداره للهاتف LG G6 في الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية. تم إصدار هذا التحديث للهاتف بعد تسعة أشهر تقريبًا من  قيام شركة جوجل بإطلاق هذا التحديث في البداية. إستغرق الأمر ستة أشهر أخرى  لجلب هذا الإصدار من نظام الأندرويد للهاتف LG G5. وعلى الرغم من أن LG  قامت بإطلاق الهاتف LG V40 بعد شهرين من إطلاق Android 9 Pie، إلا أنه تم  شحن الهاتف مع نظام الأندرويد 8.1 Oreo، ولم يتلقى بعد تحديث Android 9  Pie. لقد مر ما يزيد عن 250 يومًا منذ أن قامت شركة جوجل بإصدار Android 9  Pie ولم تقم شركة LG بإصدار تحديثًا واحدًا لأجهزتها المتوافقة. يُعتبر LG  G7 One إستثناءً لأنه يتلقى مساعدة من شركة جوجل للحصول على التحديثات  بسرعة. لم تعلق شركة LG على هذا الأمر حتى الآن، ولكن من الواضح أن مركز LG  Software Upgrade Center ليس سوى حيلة تسويقية، على الأقل حتى الآن. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

